# Omg, did you like see the Kardashians last night?



## Phantom (Jan 16, 2014)

Do any of you watch reality television? Reality competitions? 

I don't really watch any of it myself. 

What do you think of it's now popularity? Are they going too far? If you do watch reality shows, what ones do you watch? Do you not like any in particular? Do you hate reality tv?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jan 16, 2014)

I like Survivor and The Amazing Race, but that's about it.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jan 16, 2014)

I like cooking compitions and Kitchen Nightmares. And Mythbusters, if that counts.

Otherwise, I don't watch a lot of TV to begin with, but I generally don't like reality TV.


----------



## Vholvek (Jan 16, 2014)

I think crap like the "Kardashians," and "Jersey Shore" sucks. Too much drama and blah blah blah who cares. NOT ME


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jan 16, 2014)

reality is boring. not enough pokémon.


----------



## Autumn (Jan 16, 2014)

reality tv is terrible


----------



## Karousever (Jan 16, 2014)

I used to watch Survivor, but it got less and less interesting to me as time went on. I like shows like What Would You Do? a lot, little hidden camera shows of a similar nature, as well. I also really like Impractical Jokers, but other than that I'm not too fond of pranking shows. They're okay. I guess overall I do like reality TV.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jan 16, 2014)

Vholvek said:


> I think crap like the "Kardashians," and "Jersey Shore" sucks. Too much drama and blah blah blah who cares. NOT ME


I couldn't agree with this more.


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 16, 2014)

I like Mythbusters.

Can't stand Duck Dynasty.


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 16, 2014)

Zodiark said:


> I like Mythbusters.
> 
> Can't stand Duck Dynasty.


Basically this.


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 16, 2014)

Oh, and I do enjoy a bit of Pawn Stars.


----------



## Murkrow (Jan 17, 2014)

"CBB" trends on Twitter a lot and every time I forget it stands for Celebrity Big Brother.

Sometimes I think it's a typo of BBC but usually I assume it's letter grades and some school exams have just had their results released and two Bs and a C is the most common set of grades, or some celebrity got those grades.


As for the Kardashians, I haven't watched enough Deep Space Nine to know what they're about.


----------



## Mai (Jan 19, 2014)

hopeandjoy said:


> I like cooking compitions and Kitchen Nightmares. And Mythbusters, if that counts.
> 
> Otherwise, I don't watch a lot of TV to begin with, but I generally don't like reality TV.


Basically this. Though I don't even really _like_ cooking competitions; they usually end up being on as some sort of compromise, or just to be watching something, and then I end up watching them with varying degrees of attention.


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 28, 2014)

great british bake off is my king. there are no substitutes for weird bakery reality competition programmes


----------



## Professor Wesker (Feb 4, 2014)

Ew, reality tv.


----------



## Scootaloo (Feb 5, 2014)

I can only tolerate Hell's Kitchen, MasterChef, Survivor, The Amazing Race, and Pawn Stars.


----------



## JHG (Mar 3, 2021)

I could never watch reality TV if you put a bayonet to my head.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 3, 2021)

I like a lot of the reality shows based in real life zoos. "Crikey! It's the Irwins!" Comes to mind as an example. They really are carrying Steve's legacy.


----------



## haneko (Mar 7, 2021)

I sometimes enjoy watching silly relationship drama shows such as Married At First Sight Australia, or 90-day Fiancé, just to make condescending jokes about how stupid the people on them are.

RuPaul’s Drag Race (U.K.) is also a really fun show to watch and - at the risk of sounding a bit judgemental - a bit less vapid than the previous two shows I mentioned. 

I don’t go out of my way to keep up with them, though - most of the time I’m only watching them if I’m hanging out with a friend and that’s what is on TV while I’m at their place.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 7, 2021)

ミ☆ ᴍyᴜᴍᴀ said:


> I sometimes enjoy watching silly relationship drama shows such as Married At First Sight Australia, or 90-day Fiancé, just to make condescending jokes about how stupid the people on them are.
> 
> RuPaul’s Drag Race (U.K.) is also a really fun show to watch and - at the risk of sounding a bit judgemental - a bit less vapid than the previous two shows I mentioned.
> 
> I don’t go out of my way to keep up with them, though - most of the time I’m only watching them if I’m hanging out with a friend and that’s what is on TV while I’m at their place.


I only know the fat guy with the neckbeard from 90-Day Fiancé. Mostly because memes.


----------

